
Inferring your mobile phone password via wifi signals - chatmasta
https://blog.acolyer.org/2016/11/10/when-csi-meets-public-wifi-inferring-your-mobile-phone-password-via-wifi-signals/
======
chatmasta
Direct link to research:
[http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/2980000/2978397/p1068-li.pdf](http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/2980000/2978397/p1068-li.pdf)

